# Hummerbee trailer for a Superbee?



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a Custom Superbee trailer i will sell you. PM if interested.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Valdez easy tow in Colusa.


----------



## Johnny-5 (May 17, 2016)

Trevor Mansell said:


> I have a Custom Superbee trailer i will sell you. PM if interested.


will it haul an ASV or TEREX track loader? if so i may be looking ;]


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thanks Trevor. If you weren't so far away.......

RAK thanks for the tip will contact them.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Johnny-5 said:


> will it haul an ASV or TEREX track loader? if so i may be looking ;]


I designed it specifically for a Super bee so I don't know if it will work for ya.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0386.jpg


----------



## Butte Bee (Mar 14, 2014)

Valdez easy tow is good. Have had 3 trailers built there for a Hummerbee. Make sure they do their job good, put your own tires. The tires they provide are really cheap. On my third trailer I told him I would provide my own tires from leshwab.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anybody have any pics of trailers from valdez easy tow in Colusa just talked to them and their prices were pretty good . Loggermike what did you wind up going with?


----------

